# Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung/Arbeitsgrundlage Magazin, Ausgabe Juli

*Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...​*........ und will weiterhin keine gleichberechtigte Fusion. 
Sondern das schlichte Schlucken des DAV zu den Bedingungen des VDSF..

Wir berichten ja immer über alles, was wir in Bezug auf die Fusion der Dachverbände erfahren. 

Auch über die ganze Geschichte mit Aussetzung der Fusionsgespräche durch das Präsidium des VDSF unter Umgehung eines gültigen Mitgliederbeschlusses des VDSF-Bund sowie das Angebot der "Neuaufnahme" der Gespräche haben wir ja schon berichtet - jedenfalls wenn der DAV nicht weiter demokratisch seine Mitglieder und deren Wünsche einbinden will,  sondern einfach die Bedingungen des VDSF schluckt. 

Unter das alles mit Zustimmung des VDSF-Bund-Verbandsdausschusses. 

Was bedeutet, dass auch alle Landesverbände und Funktionäre hinter dieser unsäglichen Forderung stehen - diese Einmütigkeit von VDSF-Bund und allen Landesverbänden wird auch im Brief mehrfach betont.

Nachdem vom DAV-Präsidium dann Mails ans Präsidium des VDSF wegen Terminabsprachen gingen, kam nun auch eine Antwort von Peter Mohnert an Günter Markstein - Diese ging als Mail auch an alle VDSF-Landesverbände. 

Aus den Kreisen des VDSF wurde uns dieses Schreiben zugespielt. 
Thomas Finkbeiner


*Schreiben zum aktuellen Stand der Fusion von Peter Mohnert (VDSF) an Günter Markstein (DAV)*​Am 10.06.2011 erhielten wir aus Kreisen des VDSF ein sehr langes Schreiben von Peter Mohnert an den Präsidenten des DAV, Günter Markstein. 

Über 7 Seiten lang....

Dieses Schreiben ist u.a. adressiert an alle Vorsitzenden der VDSF Landesverbände. 

Wir haben Peter Mohnert darum gebeten, dieses Schreiben komplett veröffentlichen zu dürfen. Und bei Günter Markstein nachgefragt, ob wir das im Brief genannte Schreiben von ihm vom 31.05. bekommen und veröffentlichen dürfen. 

Nach eine Absprache zwischen VDSF und DAV werden von den jeweiligen Präsidien nicht ohne Abstimmung solche Schreiben zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben. Günter Markstein hat allerdings nichts gegen eine komplete Veröffentlichung, wenn der VDSF dem zustimmen würde. 

Wir haben bis dato allerdings keinerlei Reaktion von Peter Mohnert bekommen.


Daher können wir - unter Berufung auf das Deutsche Presserecht - leider nur auszugsweise zitieren. 
Wir hoffen, dass trotz des nur auszugsweise zu zitierenden Briefes Intention und Richtung des VDSF-Präsidiums klar wird und wir entschuldigen uns jetzt schon dafür, falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte. 
Mehr ist aber eben ohne Zustimmung von Peter Mohnert nicht möglich.

Wir enthalten uns vorerst einer Bewertung und eigener Kommentare, werden diese aber später nachreichen. Bis dahin sind wir gespannt auf Eure Meinungen und Gedanken und freuen uns auf eine angeregte Diskussion. 

Sollten wir im Nachhinein noch die Genehmigung zur kompletten Veröffentlichung bekommen, werden wir diese natürlich nachreichen. 

Nachfolgend die Auszüge aus dem Brief.




			
				Auszug1 schrieb:
			
		

> Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e. V
> Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. Präsident
> Herrn Günter Markstein
> Weissenseer Weg 110
> ...






			
				Auszug2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun  sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des  VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres  Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung  gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte.
> Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.






			
				Auszug3 schrieb:
			
		

> In der von Dir unterzeichneten Stellungnahme "Der DAV nimmt Stellung zum  Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer  e.V... " lesen die Präsidenten und Vorsitzenden der Landesverbände des  VDSF (und auch alle weiteren Leser): "Der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF hat  seine Aussagen vom 04.Februar 2011 über das Aussetzen der  Fusionsverhandlungen relativiert     "
> 
> Relativiert? Die deutsche Sprache ist wohl doch schwerer als sie gemeinhin dargestellt wird.






			
				Auszug4 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschuldet ist eine solche Forderung auch der Tatsache, dass wenige Tage  vor dem am 07.Januar 2011 vereinbarten Treffen der beiderseitigen  Verhandlungskommissionen in Leipzig, also in der unmittelbaren  Vorbereitung der weiteren Fusionsgespräche, ohne jegliche Abstimmung der  Karpfenanglerverband in den DAV e.V. aufgenommen worden ist.






			
				Auszug5 schrieb:
			
		

> Derartig weit reichende Forderungen sind auch der Tatsache geschuldet,  dass die Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses als auch die Mitglieder des  Präsidiums aus dem gegenwärtigen Schriftverkehr, insbesondere aus der  vorgeschlagenen Tagesordnung, nicht erkennen können, dass der  einstimmige Wille des Fusionspartners VDSF, zum Ausdruck gebracht durch  das de facto höchste Gremium des VDSF, Beachtung gefunden hat.






			
				Auszug6 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Mail vom 25.05.2011 habe ich versucht Dich diskret darauf  hinzuweisen, dass ein Rahmen abgesteckt ist und nur dieser Rahmen nach  Geist und Inhalt die Grundlage für unsere weiteren Gespräche sein kann.
> Entweder war ich nicht deutlich genug oder es liegen andere Gründe vor....






			
				Auszug7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind uns in Leipzig keinesfalls "sehr nahe" gekommen. Ganz im Gegenteil.






			
				Auszug8 schrieb:
			
		

> Und insbesondere sind wir uns deshalb in Leipzig wirklich nicht "sehr  nahe" gekommen, weil die Haltung der Präsidenten der LV Sachsen und  Sachsen-Anhalt, ebenfalls in den Dokumenten nachlesbar, dem Geist und  dem Inhalt von Fusionsgesprächen in wichtigen Punkten konträr gegenüber  standen.






			
				Auszug9 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Du dies zwischenzeitlich mit hohen und höchsten Auszeichnungen des  DAV e.V. gewürdigt hast hat uns wohl nur begrenzt zu interessieren.






			
				Auszug10 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, und zwar sehr brennend, wird es nur dann, wenn auf dieser Grundlage weiter verhandelt werden soll.
> Der Präsident des LV Sachsen hat als Mitglied der 12-er-Kommission  bereits einmal im Frühjahr 2010 sowohl durch seine nachträglichen  Forderungen, teilweise den abgestimmten und auch von ihm  unterschriebenen Ergebnissen der 12-er-Kommission konträr gegenüber  stehend, als auch ........................... dafür gesorgt,  dass die Fusionsgespräche vor dem Abbruch standen.







			
				Auszug11 schrieb:
			
		

> Damals hat der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF lediglich harte Kritik an  diesen Handlungen geäußert und ihn explizit aus dem Dank an die sehr  gute Arbeit der 12-er-Kommission ausgenommen; an unsere  4-Augen-Gespräche zu dieser Thematik darf ich Dich nur freundlich  erinnern.






			
				Auszug12 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar konnten die Gespräche fortgesetzt werden, aber unser extra für die  Vereinigung der beiden Verbände gewählte Vizepräsident "Kalle" Hennig  war derart verärgert, dass er wenige Wochen später zur  Jahreshauptversammlung nicht mehr kandidierte.
> Und nun diese  Auszeichnung?
> Die Reaktion in unseren Landesverbänden kannst Du Dir sicherlich  vorstellen, in Anbetracht der immer wieder beschworenen  vertrauensbildenden Maßnahmen wird dies wohl wie eine kleine Ohrfeige  empfunden. Zum Glück ist "Kalle bis August/September in Norwegen, bis  dahin haben sich hoffentlich wieder die Wogen geglättet.







			
				Auszug13 schrieb:
			
		

> Seitens des Präsidiums und des Verbandsausschusses als auch seitens der  Geschäftsführer gab und gibt es keinerlei Bereitschaft zu einer solchen  Zusammenarbeit unter diesen Bedingungen.
> Man erklärt unisono, dass es schade um Zeit und Geld ist, denn, wie das  Jahr 2010 gelehrt hat, zählen weder verbindliche Absprachen noch  Unterschriften.






			
				Auszug14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso darüber, dass ich während einer kurzen Pause mit Herrn Prof. Dr.  Göring ein kurzes Gespräch zum Verschmelzungsvertrag hatte; wir waren  innerhalb von 20 Sekunden einig, dass es sich um ein juristisches  Dokument handelt, in welches "Vereinspolitik" in welcher Form auch immer  gar nicht hinein gehört






			
				Auszug15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen all die Punkte kurz und knapp rein, die der Gesetzgeber  fordert und im dritten Teil sind all die Spezifika aufzunehmen, auf die  aus welchen Gründen auch immer für den einen oder den anderen Verband  Rücksicht genommen werden muss. Das ist, so unser beider Meinung, die  zwischenzeitlich auch vom Verbandsausschuss geteilt wird, eine Sache,  die zwischen 2 Juristen klärbar ist; für den 3. Teil des  Verschmelzungsvertrages ist die Zuarbeit beider Verbände zu den  Spezifika erforderlich.






			
				Auszug16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei wir nun beim Thema wären, welches auch mich tangiert.
> Mit (fast) schöner Regelmäßigkeit nimmst Du Bezug auf den  Verschmelzungsvertrag, den Dir das geschäftsführende Präsidium im  Auftrag des Verbandsausschusses und der Mitgliederversammlung des VDSF  u.a. am 25. Oktober 2010 (überraschend und kommentarlos (?)) übermittelt  hat.
> Und aus Gründen, die sich sicherlich nur Euch (Dir?) erschließen, machst  Du das immer und immer wieder am Präsidenten des VDSF fest.






			
				Auszug17 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits hatten wir dagegen sehr viel Grund, uns über  Veröffentlichungen, Verunglimpfungen, Statements etc. gerade in diesem  Zeitraum zu beklagen, deren Inhalte schlussendlich mit zum Aussetzen der  Gespräche beigetragen haben.






			
				Auszug18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum anderen haben insbesondere alle die Landesverbände, die in den  letzten 2-3 Jahren innerhalb des VDSF derartige Verschmelzungen durch  Beitritt erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben, sowohl vor als auch während  der JHV deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass es völlig sinnlos ist, "das  Fahrrad erneut zu erfinden". Man solle bitteschön das Gerüst der im  VDSF erfolgreich vollzogenen Verschmelzungsverträge zugrunde legen und  auf dieser Basis einen Verschmelzungsvertrag für den DAFV entwerfen.







			
				Auszug19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geschäftsführende Präsidium hatte sich eigentlich vorgenommen,  diesen Entwurf bis zur JHV erarbeiten und bestätigen zu lassen;







			
				Auszug20 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Darstellung auch immer wieder  so verfasst wird, dass der Präsident des VDSF als "Bösewicht"  dargestellt ist, macht die Angelegenheit nicht besser.
> Ich unterstelle Dir gern, dass es sicherlich Deinerseits nicht  beabsichtigt ist, aber von anderen Personen wird dies gern so gesehen;  die Veröffentlichungen im allseits "beliebten" Teil des Internets, der  sich u.a. damit beschäftigt, dokumentieren dies sehr eindeutig.






			
				Auszug21 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir wohl gleich strukturiert sind ist dies im VDSF nicht anders; alle  offiziellen Vorschläge sind Dokumente des VDSF, nicht die des  Präsidenten des VDSF.






			
				Auszug22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluss deines Schreibens führst Du aus, dass es völlig normal sei,  dass "bei einer Diskussion zwischen zwei Parteien,    verschiedene  Meinungen besprochen werden, um Konsens zu erzielen."
> Das wird unsererseits vollinhaltlich getragen, ich erinnere an das Wort  von Richard von Weizsäcker, welches ich anlässlich der Veröffentlichung  des Beschlusses zum Aussetzen der Gespräche wiederholt habe: "Vereinen  bedeutet Teilen".






			
				Auszug23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben aber bereits mehr als 2 Jahre verhandelt, haben uns  ausgetauscht, haben Kompromisse gefunden, haben teilweise sogar hart um  Positionen und Aussagen gerungen, die weder jetzt in den beiden  bestehenden Satzungen stehen noch jemals inhaltlich ernsthaft eine Rolle  in den realen Abläufen in den Vereinen, Kreis-, Bezirksund/oder  Landesverbänden noch im Dachverband gespielt haben oder zukünftig  spielen werden.







			
				Auszug24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind seit München 2010 einstimmig der festen Überzeugung, dass alle wichtigen Dokumente auf dem Tisch liegen, wir sind einstimmig der festen Überzeugung, dass, so wirklich ein Wille  zur Fusion vorhanden ist, auf diesen Grundlagen gearbeitet werden kann  und alle weiteren Dokumente und Unterlagen unkompliziert davon ableitbar  sind, wir sind einstimmig der festen Überzeugung, dass es richtig und wichtig  ist, die Wünsche, Probleme und Forderungen der deutschen Angelfischerei  in Bonn, Berlin und Brüssel mit einer Stimme vorzutragen und wir sind einstimmig der festen Überzeugung, dass seit April 2010 die Zeit für eine Fusion reif ist.






			
				Auszug25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte nochmals, das gilt für den VDSF als auch für den DAV als auch  für den DAFV: für jedwede Satzungsänderung benötigen wir immer 75%,  plus 1 Stimme, da haben Änderungswünsche im Namen von z.B. real 5 oder 10 % oder  vielleicht auch 20% der Mitglieder eines Verbandes nur begrenzte Chancen  auf Änderung der Satzung.







			
				Auszug26 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbandsausschuss und das Präsidium haben sich eindeutig artikuliert.
> Die Zeit bis zu unseren nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung ist so lang  nicht mehr. Ihr habt es mit tätigem Verhalten in der Hand, die Weichen  für das Votum der Delegierten in Bad Kreuznach zu stellen.
> 
> In der Hoffnung auf einen positiven Ausgang und mit freundlichen Grüßen VERBAND DEUTSCHER SPORTFISCHER
> ...



Weitere Diskussionen zur Fusion und den Verbänden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205357
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203744
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208915
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208943
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210439
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219687
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219857
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219858

Ralf Dahlheuser
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Zitat Mohnert:
". . . .* und nur dieser Rahmen nach   Geist und Inhalt die Grundlage für unsere weiteren Gespräche sein kann*.
Entweder war ich nicht deutlich genug oder es liegen andere Gründe vor...."#t



Er rückt von seinem Standpunkt(dem vom gesamten VDSF getragenen!) nicht ab und damit sind wir wieder an der Hürde, die schon letzes Mal den Auschlag zum Scheitern gab.

Müsste also zum selben Ergbenis führen wenn der DAV diesmal nicht einknickt, was ich nicht hoffe!

The same procedure . . .


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Einen Kommentar zum eigentlichen Inhalt werd ich wie gesagt noch nicht abgeben, da arbeiten wir noch dran, das alles auseinander zu pusseln..

Dazu allerdings:


			
				Professor Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> Er rückt von seinem Standpunkt(dem *vom gesamten VDSF getragenen!*) nicht ab und damit sind wir wieder an der Hürde, die schon letzes Mal den Auschlag zum Scheitern gab.


will ich was sagen:
Oft wird Peter Mohnert als alleine Verantwortlicher für das Scheitern der Fusion und die anglerfeindliche Politik des VDSF hingestellt.

Da der Verbandsausschuss angeblich einstimmig dem Diktat zugestimmt hat, dass vom Präsidium des VDSF dem DAV übermittelt wurde als Vorbedingung für weitere Gespräche, ist damit *JEDER Landesverband* und *JEDER Funktionär* genauso mit verantwortlich!

Und in dem Brief wird ja immer wieder betont, dass das, was der Präsident des VDSF hier schreibt, einstimmig und einmütig von allen Landesverbänden getragen und genauso gesehen werde, wie das Herr Mohnert in dem Brief schreibt...

Auch da gilt also wieder:
Also ist *JEDER Landesverband* und *JEDER Funktionär *genauso mit verantwortlich!

Dass der TLAV in Thüringen (VDSF-Landesverband) aus dem VDSF aus- und in den DAV eintreten will, dass der LFV in Bayern den Austritt  zum 31.03 2012 beschlossen hat, wenn der VDSF-Bund die Fusion nicht schafft, und damit zumindest diese Verbände also wohl nicht zu hundert Prozent inhaltlich mit dem VDSF-Bund Prösidium oder dem Brief Mohnerts  übereinstimmen, sei dahingestellt.

Aber auch die Vertreter dieser Verbände, die dem VDSF zumindest schon innerlich den Rücken gekehrt haben, hatten laut den Veröffentlichungen auf den Seiten des VDSF anscheinend nicht den Mumm, dann gegen die Diktatvorlage (Böswillige könnten das auch Erpressung nennen) des VDSF-Präsidiums zu stimmen....

Braucht man solche rückratlosen Abnickfunktionäre?

Ihr als Angler in den Vereinen bezahlt schliesslich die Verbände und Funktionäre...

*Ironie an:*
Gut angelegtes Geld........
*Ironie aus...*


PS:
Aus dem Dezember letzten Jahres, auch interessant in dem Zusammenhang ;-)))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203089

Genauso interessant ;-))
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214620
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203988


----------



## ivo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

So, da mein LV ja nun namentlich genannt wurde, gibts ja nichts mehr zu schützen.

Die Sachsen sind gegen eine Übernahme, "Fusion" genannt! Nur einige wenige Verbandsvertreter "wollen" noch.  Da wurde auch schon mal versucht, kritische Standpunkte nicht zu veröffentlichen um die Wogen glatt zu halten.

Die hier gezeigten Zitate sollten ausreichen um im LVSA eine sehr klare und harte Linie gegen die Übernahme zu verfolgen.
Entweder der DAV bleibt bestehen oder die Sachsen müssen ihren eigenen (eigenständigen) Weg nehmen. Alles ist besser als der VDSF!

Im übrigen sind es gerade höchste Vertreter des DAV die trotz wieder besseren Wissens sich übernehmen lassen wollen. Entweder sie ändern sich oder wir müssen mal über eine Neubesetzung nachdenken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Am 25. 06. ist ja Verbandsausschusssitzung vom DAV.
Vielleicht kommen dann ja mal endlich klare und deutliche Worte zu der ganzen Geschichte vom DAV...


----------



## ivo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Frag einfach mal beim LVSA nach was die in ihrer letzten Sitzung beschlossen hatten (glaube Ende Mai, Anfang Juni) und dann schau dir an was daraus im DAV geworden ist bzw welche Stellungnahme Mr Markstein veröffentlicht hat.

Ich hatte danach angefragt, ob das die Kriegserklärung der Verbandsvertreter an die Mitglieder ist. Lapidare Antwort: Der LVSA ist nur ein Verband und konnte sich mit seinen Ansichten nicht durchsetzen...
Es gibt nur einen LV im DAV der die Fusion auf Teufel komm raus will...

Wie man sieht bin ich wenig erfreut.


----------



## Oberlandler (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Also aus bayerischer Sicht muss ich sagen, bin ich über die Aussagen in diesem Brief doch ein wenig verwundert...

Das liest sich ja so als wäre alles ohne Diskussion von den LV abgenickt worden...

Vielleicht hielt Herr Mohnert die Pistolen, die ihm auf die Brust gesetzt wurden nur für Atrappen?

Naja soll er so weiter machen, dann tritt der LFV Bayern eben zum 31.03.2012 aus dem VDSF aus, mal schauen wie ein Herr Mohnert dies verkraftet, wenn ihm und seinem Bundesverband die Einnahmen eines der größten LV fehlen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Irgendwer nimmts halt wieder mal im VDSF mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau...
Mohnert, die Bayern - oder beide???

;-)))))


----------



## gründler (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Naja soll er so weiter machen, dann tritt der LFV Bayern eben zum 31.03.2012 aus dem VDSF aus, mal schauen wie ein Herr Mohnert dies verkraftet, wenn ihm und seinem Bundesverband die Einnahmen eines der größten LV fehlen....


 
Genau aus diesen gründen wird gerade alles dran gesetzt und alles für getan das nicht noch mehr LV's gehen.Und darum wird mit allen mitteln versucht die Fusion so schnell wie möglich über die Bühne zu bekommen,sollte das geschaft sein sind die jetzigen Probl. ja verschwunden und man hat sein Ziel erreicht.


Ich hoffe nur das einige die jetzt noch Honig ums Maul geschmiert kriegen früh genug Wach werden,und merken wo der Zug hingelenkt werden soll.


lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



			
				gründler schrieb:
			
		

> Genau aus diesen gründen wird gerade alles dran gesetzt und alles für getan das nicht noch mehr LV's gehen.


Das wird sich wohl kaum verhindern lassen...

Aber auch das mit den Landesverbänden ist so ne Sache....

Die Landesverbände im VDSF sind genauso undemokratisch, desinformierend und anglerfeindlich wie  der VDSF-Bund unter seinem jetzigen Präsidium auch.

Die haben den Brief von Herrn Mohnert ja schon seit über einer Woche vorliegen..

Dass der Inhalt des Briefes in Bezug auf die Fusion sowohl wichtig wie auch brisant ist, dürfte jedem klar sein.

Wurde von auch nur einem Landesverband darüber informiert?

Erhielt einer von euch in den Vereinsvorständen darüber eine Info zum diskutieren?

Wurde einer von euch gefragt, was ihr dazu meint?

Glaubt ihr wirklich, ihr hättet davon jemals überhaupt was mitbekommen, wenn das nicht bei uns veröffentlicht worden wäre?

Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass *ALLE LANDESVEBÄNDE UND ALLE FUNKTIONÄRE* laut Veröffentlichung auf den VDSF-Seiten EINSTIMMIG gutgeheissen haben, dass dem DAV Bedingungen aufdiktiert statt verhandelt werden sollen?


			
				VDSF-Verbandsausschuss und geschäftsführendes Präsidium schrieb:
			
		

> In Fortführung dieses Beschlusses *erklären der Verbandsausschuss und das Präsidium des VDSF einstimmig,* dass sie die Fusionsgespräche unter Beachtung der vorgenannten Grundlagen und Ergebnisse sowie der Kernfragen für eine einheitliche Vertretung der Interessen der deutschen Anglerschaft fortsetzen wollen.
> 
> Der Verbandsausschuss erneuert einstimmig das Mandat für das geschäftsführende Präsidium zur Fortführung der Gespräche mit den Repräsentanten des DAV auf folgender Grundlage:



Wer jetzt - wie anscheinend die Bayern, laut Oberlandler  (die das ja wohl auch mit abgenickt haben, die wichtigen Bayern werden wohl ja auch im Verbandsaussschuss sein) - auf einmal so tut, als wolle er tatsächlich eine Fusion statt einer Übernahme zu VDSF-Bedingungen, der träumt auch weiterhin von guten, demokratischen Gepflogenheiten innerhalb des VDSF, sei es in Landes- Bundes- oder Kreisverbänden...

Dabei schreibt Herr Mohnert ja genau, dass das alles *reine Abnickveranstaltungen* sind:


			
				Auszug2 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium zwar nicht das höchste Gremien des VDSF, aber in der inzwischen fast 70-jährigen Geschichte unseres Verbandes hat es noch nie einen Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung gegeben, der einen solchen einstimmigen Beschluss negiert hätte.
> *Also hat de facto das höchste Gremium des VDSF *einen Rahmen abgesteckt und diesen veröffentlicht.


*Das höchste Gremium ist IMMER noch laut Satzung die Mitgliederversammlung!!*

Das wurde schon beim aussetzen der Fusion klar, dass das dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium und dem Verbandsausschuss des VDSF wurscht ist und sie auch gegen gültige Mitgliederbeschlüsse die Fusion aussetzen, weil sie darauf zählen, dass die abnickende Hammelherde das hinterher dann legalisiert..

*Nur mal ne Frage am Rande an die Vereinsvorstände in VDSF-Verbänden:*​Ihr bezahlt pro Mitglied an Landes- wie Bundesverband wohl meist zwischen10 und 20 Euro im Jahr.

Dafür, dass die von euch gewählten Vetreter reine Abnicker sind für das, was von oben "verordnet" wird?

Wissen eure Mitglieder, dass selbst VDSF-Landesverbände sagen, dass das schlecht angelegtes Geld ist (sowohl TLAV in Thüringen wie der Landesverband in Bayern monierten  sogar schriftlich bei den letzten Hauptversammlungen, dass die Leistungen des Bundesverbandes für das bezahlte Geld zu gering sind..).

Wollt ihr nicht lieber mit dem Geld was vernünftiges anfangen?

Das reicht bei Verbandsaustritt aber locker jedes Jahr für ein tolles Vereinsfest...

Oder für mehr Besatz..

Oder für Unterstützung von Jugendcamps...

und, und, und.....

Oder tragt ihr so undemokratischen, unfähigen und anglerfeindlichen Bundes- und Landesverbänden wie dem VDSF weiter euer sauer verdientes Geld hinterher?

Damit dann immer wieder 100.000 Euro auf der Grünen Woche verpulvert werden können, damit sich einige Großkopferte aus den Verbänden mit der Politik ablichten lassen können??

Wenn ihr jetzt noch nicht merkt, was da mit euch gespielt wird, wacht ihr wohl nie mehr auf.............


PS:
Man muss ja nicht gleich beim DAV eintreten - aber wenigstens aus dem VDSF austreten....


----------



## gründler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Irgendwann wird auch der letzte Vorstand......merken das man die Karre nicht in Mist gefahren hat,sondern unterm Mist vergraben hat.

Und auch der Honig der jetzt massenhaft verteilt wird die Versprechungen....etc.wird mit der Zeit schwinden.

Immer mehr sehen was da gespielt wird vom großen "Kartenspieler",oder man könnte auch sagen das ein Kartenhaus bei Sturm (Menschlicher Ansturm) sehr sehr wackelige Fudamente hat.

Ich warte die Zeit ab,und ich denke (hoffe) ich werde mich nicht täuschen. 



lg = ein Wessi mit DAV Papieren ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



> Ich warte die Zeit ab,und ich denke (hoffe) ich werde mich nicht täuschen.


Nachdem inzwischen klar ist, dass die Vereinsvorstände den unfähigen und abnickfreudigen Verbandsfunktionären das sauer verdiente Geld nur so hinterherwerfen, teile ich Deinen Optimismus nicht..
Die werden sich das wie bisher schön untereinander ausmauscheln und wir Angler werden wieder auf der Strecke bleiben....


----------



## Oberlandler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Mir ist das ganze mit der Fusion langsam egal. Soll der Mohnert doch machen was er will.
Auf jeden Fall entspricht das Gebahren Mohnerts in diesem Brief  wohl eher nicht den Vorstellungen des LFV Bayerns. Hier wurde gefordert die Verhandlungen wieder aufzunehmen, nicht aber quasi durch Druck und Drohgebärden eine feindliche Übernahme durch zu drücken.

Evtl. kommt auch keine Stellungnahme vom LFV Bayern zu diesem Brief, weil man innerlich mit dem VDSF und Herrn Mohnert schon abgeschlossen hat. Schonmal an diese Möglichkeit gedacht

Erinnert mich ein wenig an den Austritt des BJV aus dem DJV.
Da lief es in etwa so ähnlich ab. Nur ging es da nicht um eine Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Die Bayern haben schon oft genug mit Austritt gedroht, warum sollte Mohnert sie diesmal ernst nehmen?

Zudem haben ja wohl auch die Bayern der Erpressung  des DAV zugestimmt im Verbandsausschuss...

Und wenn man schon einen entsprechenden Beschluss zum Austritt fasst als Landesverband, dann gehört es auch dazu seine Mitglieder über einen solchen Brief zu informieren und dazu auch Stellung zu beziehen.

Aber was will man von einem Landesverband erwarten, der einen Präsidenten wählt, zu dessen Hobbies nach eigenen Angaben nicht mal das Angeln zählt???

Auch die bayrischen Vereine scheinen also zu viel Geld zu haben, wenn sie einen solchen Verband mit abnickenden und rückratlosen Funktionären finanzieren..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

PS:
@ Oberlandler:
Nicht falsch verstehen bitte, die Bayern sind keinesfalls schlechter als die anderen VDSF-Landesverbände (was ja faktisch auch kaum geht), aber eben auch kein Fitzelchen besser...


----------



## Oberlandler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Zunächst gab es schoneinmal Drohungen des LFV Bayern aus dem VDSF auszutreten, allerdings und das musst du hier berücksichtigen, gibt es diesemal einen bindenden Mitgliederbeschluss. Früher mag das eher ein Geplänkel gewesen sein, diesemal ging es von den Mitgliedern aus und wurde angenommen. Das hat eine ganz andere Qualität. Das musst du einfach berücksichtigen.

Und dann die Info an die Mitglieder, warum müsste man da nun jeden Verein anschreiben? Es gibt einen gültigen, bindenden Mitgliederbeschluß wie der LFV vorzugehen hat wenn bis 31.3.2012 keine Fusion zusammen kommt. Gut man könnte das sicherlich machen, aber eine dringende Notwendigkeit sehe ich in diesem Falle nicht, es ist ja nichts Neues eingetreten, nur das übliche gebahren Mohnerts. Wenn man wegem jedem solchen Zeug, das der "gute" Herr versendet einen Rundbrief an alle Vereine schicken würde, hätten die Vereinsvorstände aber viel zu tun
Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine.

Dann zum Beschluß der LVs, da bin ich mir nicht sicher über die Beteiligung Bayerns. DIese Sitzungen fanden nach dem Tod des Präsidenten statt, wer dann für den LFV daran teilgenommen hat und wie sein Auftrag lautetet kann ich dir nicht sagen, möglich wäre ja der Auftrag  so zu stimmen wie die Mehrheit, bis man einen neuen Präsidenten hat, oder ein ähnliches Vorgehen. Natürlich ist es auch Möglich, dass man so gestimmt hat weil man es eben genau so möchte, oder dass Herr Mohnert Beschlüsse mal wieder so auslegt wie sie ihm gefallen, oder oder oder.

Dann immer deine Schlussfolgerunge nur weil jemand angeln nicht explizit als sein Hobby aufzählt, zählt es nicht dazu kann man so auch nicht stehen lassen. Wenn dich wer nach deinen Hobbys  fragt zählst du dann immer alle auf? Ich schaffe das nicht, dafür sind es einfach zu viele. Und selbst wenn Hr.Braun nicht angeln würde, sagt das nichts über seine Qualität als Präsident aus. Er war vorher im Ministerium tätig, da für die Fischerei. Einen der die Art und Weise der Gesetzgebung in Bayern in gerade diesem Bereich besser kennt als ihn, wird man wohl schwer finden. Ich finde es einfach mehr als unfair über einen Präsidenten nach so kurzer Zeit im Amt zu urteilen, nur wegen eine Interviews. Das ist, pardon, pure hetze." An ihren Taten sollt ihr sie messen" (manchmal wäre ein Blich in die Bibel nicht verkehrt )

Und niemand behauptet Bayern ist besser oder schlechter als andere LVs, nur sollte auch Bayern mal objektiv beurteilt werden, auch wenn wir nicht bei deinem scheinbar heißgeliebten DAV sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



> Zunächst gab es schoneinmal Drohungen des LFV Bayern aus dem VDSF auszutreten


Merhmals..


> VWenn man wegem jedem solchen Zeug, das der "gute" Herr versendet einen Rundbrief an alle Vereine schicken würde


Dazu gibts erstens Mails, um über sowas Brisantes schnell alle Mitglieder zu informieren - und zweitens:
Entweder steht der LFV zu dem,was im Verbandsausschuss beschlossen wurde (Erpressung des DAV) oder zu dem, was auf seiner JHV beschlossen wurde: Gleichberechtigte Fusion..

Für beides - sich ja gegenseitig ausschliessendes - haben anscheinend die "cleveren" Landesverbandsfunktionäre aus Bayern die Hand gehoben ..

Wenn da dann so ein brisantes Schreiben mit eindeutigem Inhalt kommt, ist es spätestens an der Zeit, dass sich der LFV dann positioniert und äußert..
Ausser Mohnert hat recht und es sind halt doch alles nur Abnicker - oder sie wollen das dann doch bewusst so als Erpressung...



> Und selbst wenn Hr.Braun nicht angeln würde, sagt das nichts über seine Qualität als Präsident aus.


In einem Fischerverband nicht, in einem Anglerverband schon, da hast Du recht - machts das besser? ;-))



> Einen der die Art und Weise der Gesetzgebung in Bayern in gerade diesem Bereich besser kennt als ihn, wird man wohl schwer finden


Und der dann die Eigenverantwortlichkeit der Angler beim Töten von Fischen zurückweist und vehement für das gesetzliche Abknüppelgebot kämpft..

Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht - eher Fischer- als Anglerpräsident....

Interessant nur, dass den die Angler bezahlen sollen..............

..............aber wie gesagt, das sind bayrische Eigenheiten, die nur wieder einmal mehr verdeutlichen, dass es im gesamten VDSF - vom Bund bis ganz nach unten - nichts auch nur annähernd Gutes gibt..

Oder anders gesagt - wieder mit Bezug auf das Schreiben vom Präsidenten:
Im gesamten VDSF, von oben nach unten, wird somit wieder einmal nachgewiesen nur undemokratisch, anglerfeindlich, nach persönlichen Interessen und Pöstchen und für das sauer verdiente Geld der Angler, dass die Abnicker den Verbandsfunktionären zur Verfügung stellen, gehandelt.
Nur nicht für die Interessen der Angler...........



> auch wenn wir nicht bei deinem scheinbar heißgeliebten DAV sind


Nur das momentan (deutlich) kleinere Übel..

Da wir aber auch da objektiv sind, kannst Du Dich auf einen Artikel über einen DAV-Landesverband freuen, dessen anglerfeindliche Umtriebe wir genauso veröffentlichen und nachfragen werden - wenns klappt, schon in der Juliausagbe..

Dass aber im DAV insgesamt  deutlich weniger anglerfeindlich als im VDSF gehandelt wird, und deswegen immer mehr Übles über den VDSF als über den DAV zu berichten ist, dafür können wir ja nix - wär uns auch lieber, wenn der VDSF anglerfreundlicher wäre..


----------



## ivo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Der *gesamte* VDSF-Verbandsausschuss hat der Erpressung *einstimmig* zugestimmt. Das sagt doch alles. Auch die Thüringer, die auch austreten wollten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Eben, das schreibt ja auch Herr Mohnert selber, dass das alles nur brave Abnicker sind im VDSF. 
Und dass das, was da von oben vorgegeben wird, dann auch später auf der Mitgliederversammlung immer durchkommt..
Und freundlicherweise wird das alles dann auch noch von den Anglern bezahlt über ihre im VDSF organisierten Vereine ;-))
Ihr kennt das Sprichwort, dass nur die dümmsten Kälber sich ihre Metzger selber wählen?

Und das gleiche undemokratische Tun verlangt er ja auch vom DAV bzw. kritisiert, dass da in Entscheidungen VORHER die Landesverbände eingebunden werden. 
Statt das wie im VDSF einfach von oben vorzugeben und abnicken zu lassen..

Siehe dazu die Zitate aus dem Brief:
2, 5, 21 und 26........


----------



## Zusser (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Nur mal so ein Gedanke, weil hier ständig von Demokratie die Rede ist:
Wenn zwei verhandeln, zwischen denen ein Kräfteverhältnis von 7:1 besteht, ist es da nicht irgendwie logisch, dass der große die Bedingungen diktiert?
Ich mein ja nur...


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Was hat das mit Demokratie zu tun? Eher nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn zwei verhandeln, zwischen denen ein Kräfteverhältnis von 7:1 besteht, ist es da nicht irgendwie logisch, dass der große die Bedingungen diktiert?


Dann soll der Große auch von Übernahme reden und nicht von Fusion, schon gar nicht von gleichberechtigter... Das hatte auch Daimler besser hingegkriegt, als sie damals Chrysler geschluckt hatten..

Und her gehts ja zuerst mal auch um die fehlende innerverbandliche Demokratie im VDSF. Und dass sich das die Vereinsvorstände, welche den ganzen "Spass" mit den Beiträgen ihrer Angler ja bezahlen, alles einfach so gefallen lassen, was sie da von oben verordnet bekommen. Wertungsangelnverbot,, Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot etc....

Aber mit der Ehrlichkeit nimmt mans beim "Großen ja eh nicht so genau..

Wobei "groß" ja auch relativ ist..

Mit ca. 650.000 über Mitgliedsvereine zwangsrekrutierten Anglern bei ca. 5 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen ist das auch nicht gerade ein Ruhmesblatt für den VDSF (knapp über 10 % Organisationsgrad...)....

Und wenn die Angler selber entscheiden könnten, ob sie diesem VDSF beitreten wollten und das nicht zwangsweise über die Vereine passieren würde, wären es wahrscheinlich keine 10.000 mehr (oder eh nur noch die Funktionäre) und damit gerade noch was über 1,5% Organisationsgrad....... 

Das wären beim DAV im Falle der Abschaffung der Zwangsrekrutierung über die Vereine sicher deutlich mehr, da dort die Angler tatsächlich konkret etwas davon haben, wenn sie dem Verband angehören. Von einer anglerfreundlicheren Gesamtpolitik bis hin zu einer breiten Nutzung gemeinsamer Gewässerpools.

Vor allem wenn man das mit den Verlautbarungen aus den Landesverbänden des VDSF vergleicht, wo selbst schon die sonst alles abnickenden Landesverbandsfunktionäre öffentlich das Mißverhältnis von zu bezahlendem Beiträgen den Bundesverband und den dafür erbrachten Leistungen monieren (Bayern, Thüringen)...


Und davon ab:
7:1 ist auch falsch.

650.000 durch 160.000 ergibt bei mir was anderes (irgendwas so um 4:1)....

Und wenn Bayern tatsächlich mal so ernst machen würde mit dem Austritt wie der TLAV Thüringen (der dann gleich noch zum DAV übertritt), hätte der VDSF keine 500.000 zwangsrekrutierte Angler mehr..

Davon ab würde es bei einer Übernahme des DAV oder Fusion zu  VDSF-Bedingungen am nächsten Tag wieder einen neuen Anglerverband geben, der sich eine anglerfreundliche Politik auf die Fahnen geschrieben hätte - im Gegensatz zu den von Anglern bezahlten Naturschützern (und laut Mohnert wohl rückratlosen Abnickern) im VDSF..


----------



## Honeyball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Tja, auch wenn ich gerade am Bayerischen Verband in der Vergangenheit ziemlich rumgemäkelt habe wegen des unglücklichen Abknüppelgebotes, jetzt und in dieser Situation scheint es (nach Thüringen) noch der einzig verbliebene VdSF-Landesverband zu sein, der sich tatsächlich aktiv an der Bundespolitik beteiligt.
Dass, was Mohnert so schön schreibt und von dem er sich ja offensichtlich die Legitimierung für sein selbstherrliches und großkotziges Verhalten in der geplanten DAV-Übernahme zugesteht, ist tatsächlich das allergrößte Problem an diesem VdSF. Die dortige als "demokratisch" bezeichnete Struktur besteht in erster Linie darin, dass jeder einzelne Landesverband tun und lassen kann, was er will, solange er auf Bundesebene zu allem "Ja und Amen" sagt. Deshalb macht der Bundesvorstand das, was für ihn am lukrativsten ist, mischt sich umgekehrt möglichst wenig in die Arbeit der Landesverbände ein und lässt sich den ganzen Sch...., den er zuvor verzapft hat, anschließend *im Nachhinein* von den Landesverbandstiefschläfern abnicken. Die treffen sich wahrscheinlich auch nur zum Klönen und zum Bierchen Trinken und heben mechanisch unterbewusst ihr "Ja"-Kärtchen, sobald irgendwer eine Frage stellt.
Für die über ihre Vereine zwangsrekrutierten Anglerschaft gäbe es dazu eine viel günstigere Lösung, die massenweise Verbandsgelder einzusparen hilft: Jeder Landesverband kauft für 3,50 € einen Wackeldackel und der Bundesverband stellt ein Rüttelbrett auf.:m

Tja, Herr Mohnert, und ausgerechnet beim Bayern-Dackel klemmt plötzlich die Abnickmechanik #c|kopfkrat
Wobei natürlich abzuwarten bleibt, wie groß der Anteil heißer Luft an der Drohung ist, aber wenn Bayern diesen Schritt konsequent durchzieht, dann tun sie was für das ganze Land. Und dafür von mir ein ausdrückliches "Hut ab"!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



> Jeder Landesverband kauft für 3,50 € einen Wackeldackel und der Bundesverband stellt ein Rüttelbrett auf


:m:m:m



> Wobei natürlich abzuwarten bleibt, wie groß der Anteil heißer Luft an der Drohung ist, aber wenn Bayern diesen Schritt konsequent durchzieht, dann tun sie was für das ganze Land


Wenn sie dann auch zu von einem Fischer- zu einem Anglerverband werden und z. B. gegen das unsinnige gesetzliche bayrische Abknüppelgebot kämpfen, welches selbst Anglerfeinde wie die Grünen als nicht tierschutzgerecht ansehen..

Dazu bräuchte es dann aber wohl erst mal einen wirklichen Angler als Präsident in Bayern..


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Ich finde, man sollte sich auf die wirklichen Knackpunkte beziehen. Das ist in Bayern ganz klar das Entnahmegesetz.
Das ist in meinen Augen mehr als kritikwürdig.

Über die Person Braun kann man überhaupt noch keine Aussage treffen. Skepsis ist angebracht, mehr aber nicht.

Man kann nicht die Augen davor verschließen, dass in Bayern auch gute Angelpolitik gemacht wird. Das verzeiht natürlich nicht den groben Schnitzer Entnahmepflicht, lässt aber auch keine pauschale Unfähigkeitsbescheiigung des Verbandes zu.

Über die Einstimmigkeit von Beschlüssen und wie sie zustande kommen bzw. kann man sicher spekulieren. 

Die Zeichen des Verfalls sind beim VDSF wohl nicht mehr zu übersehen. Möglicherweise wird sich der DAV bald in Sachen Fusion mit einzelnen Landesverbänden abstimmen, und nicht mehr mit dem Bundesverband.

Bayern droht mit dem Ausstieg aus dem VDSF, wenn Mohnert die Fusion nicht hinbekommt.
Mohnert fährt die Sekt oder Selters Schiene, die klar im Mineralwasser enden wird. Vielleicht ist es Mohnert lieber, Präsident von einem zusammengeschrumpften VDSF zu sein, als ein Niemand in einem fusionierten Großverband. Vielleicht pfeift er auf die Bayern. Dem Schreiben nach zu deuten, bleibt kaum eine andere Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass es aus den Landesverbänden uneingeschränkte Zustimmung für Mohnerts Kurs gibt. Ich denke eher, da hat man verstanden, dass Mohnert sich nicht wird halten können. Wozu soll man dann noch einen internen Zwist mit ihm ausführen?

Lass den Mohnert sich selbst das Wasser abgraben, danach sehen wir weiter, könnte eine Strategie sein, das Problem Mohnert einfach aussitzen. 

Last not least darf man nicht vergessen, dass der VDSF Bundesverband es in den letzten Jahrzehnten wunderbar verstanden hat, sich entbehrlich zu machen. Im Grunde ist es für die einzelnen Landesverbände wurscht, ab es eien Bundesverband gibt oder nicht. Im Gegenteil, ohne Bundesverband bleibt mehr Geld in der eigenen Kasse. 

Wir werden sehen wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



> Ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass es aus den Landesverbänden uneingeschränkte Zustimmung für Mohnerts Kurs gibt. Ich denke eher, da hat man verstanden, dass Mohnert sich nicht wird halten können. Wozu soll man dann noch einen internen Zwist mit ihm ausführen?


Hätte man innerhalb der VDSF-Landesverbände nur etwas wirkliche demokratische Kultur und wäre man auch nur etwas daran interessiert seine Mitglieder (also die Vereine) und deren Angler (die Zahler der ganzen Geschichte) zu informieren, wäre bei so unklarer "Gefechtslage" es aber die Pflicht jedes Landesverbandes, seine Mitglieder zu informieren, wie man als Landesverband zum "Diktat" steht, ob man mit dafür gestimmt hat im Verbandsaussschuss oder sich enthalten (wer weiss schon, was im VDSF "einstimmig" bedeutet) oder warum man sich nicht klar dagegen positioniert hat.

Nach einigen Gesprächen mit VDSF-Funktionären hatten wir bis zum einstimmig im Verbandsausschuss beschlossenen "Diktat" ja auch den Eindruck, dass sich im VDSF etwas bewegt und es vielleicht tatsächlich anglerfreundliche Tendenzen geben könnte.

Durch die Nichtreaktion der Landesverbände  - die ja schon nichts gegen die Aussetzung der Fusion gegen einen gültigen Mitgliederbeschluss veröffentlichten - stellt sich zumindest bei mir persönlich immer mehr der Eindruck ein, als ob der gesamte VDSF mit allen Landesverbänden eben in keinster Weise irgendwas für die Angler oder das Angeln tun will, sondern dass es da überall nur um Posten, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht.

Ich lasse mich aber natürlich gerne eines Besseren belehren und warte gespannt auf die Ausführungen der Landesverbände im VDSF und der Funktionäre zu den jetzigen Vorgängen und wie sie sich dazu positionieren..

*Und da am Ende der einzelne Angler über seinen Verein die ganze Verbandschose bezahlt, hat er schlicht ein Recht darauf zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wird!!!*


----------



## ivo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Ihr kennt doch die Präsidenten und Präsidien. Die meisten sind steinalt. Die wollen gar keine eigene Meinung mehr haben, geschweige den diese auch durchsetzen. Ich hab es selber erlebt. Da wird kräftig Beifall geklatscht, egal was fürn Misst erzählt wird oder man regt sich über Haushaltsplanungen auf, nur weil man Spenden nicht fest einplanen kann. Aber das kapiert manch einer im Alter nicht mehr wirklich. Da sind teile abgekoppelt von der Wirklichkeit.


----------



## groooveman (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*

Hi, bin noch nicht lange dabei und habe das ganze prozedere über die geplante Fusion bis jetzt nur sehr am Rande beobachtet. Nun habe ich diesen und einen anderen Thread gerade durchgelesen und komme aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr raus.

Zum VDSF will ich nix sagen, interessiert mich als DAV-Mitlgied nur wenig. Aber warum macht der DAV überhaupt bei dieser Posse mit? Soll der VDSF doch Bedingungen diktieren bis denen die Tinte ausgeht. Dann gibts halt keine Fusion und gut ist.

Ich fühle mich in Sachsen gut aufgehoben im DAV, freue mich, dass ich ohne Probleme auch in Brandenburg und Sachsen-Anhalt angeln kann, die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen finde ich gut. Lasst die anderen doch machen, wenn sies anders wollen.

Naja, aber dem Anglerboard ein riesiges dankeschön für die Aufarbeitung. Vielleicht hilft das ja doch, an den richtigen Stellen ein bissle Druck zu machen ))


----------



## angler1996 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



Zusser schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Gedanke, weil hier ständig von Demokratie die Rede ist:
> Wenn zwei verhandeln, zwischen denen ein Kräfteverhältnis von 7:1 besteht, ist es da nicht irgendwie logisch, dass der große die Bedingungen diktiert?
> Ich mein ja nur...


 
Wo bleibt da wirkliche Größe?|kopfkrat
ich mein ja nur mal...:m
Hier gehts doch wohl nich um die AG gegen die AG, sondern um unsere Interessen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Die Fusion: VDSF bleibt stur...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände im VDSF sind genauso undemokratisch, desinformierend und anglerfeindlich wie der VDSF-Bund unter seinem jetzigen Präsidium auch.
> 
> Die haben den Brief von Herrn Mohnert ja schon seit über einer Woche vorliegen..
> 
> ...



Nachdem hier ständig auf den Vereinsvorständen rumgehackt wurde, habe ich "unseren" Landesverband (RhFV) in Persona des Präsidenten am 04. Juli wegen des Mohnert-Briefes einmal angeschrieben:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Sollbach,
> 
> da Sie mir öffentlich auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Bezirkes Rhein-Kreises Neuss versprochen hatten über die weiteren Vorgänge der Fusionsverhandlungen zu unterrichten, möchte ich Sie hiermit beim Wort nehmen.
> 
> ...


Leider hatte ich die Reaktion schon fast erwartet, es kam keine!

Naja, man kann ja auch einmal vorsichtig erinnern - im Verbandsfunktionärsstress kann die Anfrage eines Mitgliedes schon mal untergehen - und ich habe am 13.07. sowohl an den Präsidenten, wie auch an den Geschäftsführer in Kopie geschrieben:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Sollbach,
> 
> nach anderthalb Wochen wollte ich an die Beantwortung meiner Email vom 04.07.2011 erinnern.
> 
> ...


Die Reaktion:

bis heute keine, weder eine Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Rückinfo.


 Ein ARMUTSZEUGNIS


----------

